# My start



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

This is my start, I've had the Humi for about 3 weeks. My best friend and dad gave me a big push down the slope with both the humi and most of the sticks in it.


Edit: Didn't realize I needed 30 posts. If someone could delete this thread, I'd appreciate it, I'll post some pics after reaching the post count.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

chad,just post a list of the cigars until you can post a pic...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

shuckins said:


> chad,just post a list of the cigars until you can post a pic...


Good idea  we could use our imagination of what they look like


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha, you got it!

Fuente Hemingway (Classic, 2 Best Sellers, Short Story, 3 Churchills), Fuente Between The Lines, Opus X Reserva D'Chateau, Opus X Perfection 4, Anejo 46

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro Robusto (3, I really like these). Perdomo Cabinet Series E, Perdomo (Unsure, it was a gift, it's a Robusto marked "Tabacalera Perdomo, Vintage 1991")

LFD Airbender Maestro 

Ashton Classic Churchill

Gurkha Silver Edition Robusto

Oliva V Maduro Belicoso

Romeo Y Julieta (Not sure of the type, it was a gift. It has a gold label that just says "Romeo Y Julieta", Maduro Wrapper, just under 6" long, box-pressed shape)

And a few cheapo La Gloria Cubana Maduros that I got from JRs a LONG time ago and kept in a buddy's humidor until I got mine.

It's a start, I'm having to really fight with myself to not go right over the edge and spend every dime I have at "the devil site" every day.

Edit: Most of these were gifts from my best friend or father, who were both instrumental in tossing me right over the ledge, hence my having to research several of them.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bro if you got to the bottom of the page when posting you will see a button that allows you to "manage attachments" using this you can put up thumbnails of your pics. It is not near as good as posting full pics but we will be able to click on them and see a little larger version


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

pm me the links to the pics, and i can post them. I love seeing the slips on the slopes


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good to know, thanks T.W.

I sent you a PM with the link to a photbucket pic Mikey, thanks for doing that.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is not my humidor, this is coda79's

gotta say, im jealous


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

The Airbender and Between The Lines weren't in there when I took the pic, but I'm already filling that up and looking into larger Humis. Gotta say, this is an addictive hobby!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good bro, Can't you post using photo bucket?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

very nice start!


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not until I hit 30 posts Dave.

Thanks guys, I'm working on it 8)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Coda79 said:


> The Airbender and Between The Lines weren't in there when I took the pic, but I'm already filling that up and looking into larger Humis. Gotta say, this is an addictive hobby!


you. have. no. idea.....

:hurt:


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Coda79 said:


> Not until I hit 30 posts Dave.
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm working on it 8)


Shoulda posted each cigar you owned each in a separate post! LOL
nice start!8)


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i was crazy to start out with sampler packs and unbanded bundles.

these guys now start out with opus x, ashton, davidoff, anejos, etc.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

that is one hell of a start. My first humi had a few Licenciados and a bundle of Thompson's cigars (came with the humi)


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice start Chad. Some nice looking sticks in there.....:whoo:


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Like I said, I have my best friend and my dad to thank for the selection, they're seasoned vets so they started me off pretty well.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice stash... Great start.. Have fun on the slope... lol

just to help ya a little... that is not a anejo 46, it is actually the 55. One other thing the Oliva V Belicoso(5x54) is not a maduro but rather a colorado(they are very close in color).. the Maduro is a torpedo(6.5x52).. I just don't want you to like them and go to the store and ask for them and get something other than what you were expecting... Happy Smoking Brother!


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ah thank you Jason, I'm still learning, I appreciate that.


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome Jason, thank you again very much (In response to your edit).


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

looks good. id like to dig through that humi next time im in raleigh. lol


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice selection !


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice bunch of smokes ya got there Chad!


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

enjoy Chad! nice "beginner" selection.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That's one hellofa start ya got there.


----------

